# entrance fee



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi i have my fiancee living temporaly in nigeria , we want to be together i live in spain , we have the necessary visa medical airplane tickets health insurance etc we are now being asked by spanish embassy for 6700 euros as an entrance fee , has anyone came across this before ?/
we thought everything had been sorted then this hit us


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Petesp said:


> Hi i have my fiancee living temporaly in nigeria , we want to be together i live in spain , we have the necessary visa medical airplane tickets health insurance etc we are now being asked by spanish embassy for 6700 euros as an entrance fee , has anyone came across this before ?/
> we thought everything had been sorted then this hit us


:welcome:

I've moved your question to the Spain forum

I've never heard of an 'entrance fee'...

Are you yourself already registered as resident?


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes I am resident in Spain


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Petesp said:


> Hi i have my fiancee living temporaly in nigeria , we want to be together i live in spain , we have the necessary visa medical airplane tickets health insurance etc we are now being asked by spanish embassy for 6700 euros as an entrance fee , has anyone came across this before ?/
> we thought everything had been sorted then this hit us


No. 
Are you working through anyone or are you going directly through them?

This reeks of a scam.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Petesp said:


> Yes I am resident in Spain


I asked because that figure is around the funds requirement for a non-EU citizen to register in Spain, so wondered if that was what it was required for


you say you already have a visa for your fiancee - is that a visitor visa? I'm guessing she's non-EU?

elenextu makes a good point as well


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Seems absurd to me.


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

no this is direct from spanish embassy and previously through courts in nigeria 

i think you maybe right 
xabiachica 
i think she put down immigration instead of visitor so now being hammered 

thanks for replies guys muchly appreciated


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

my question is where do i find out entrance fee or registration costs been a looking on net but end up blank 
cannot even get into any sites in madrid ie spanish gov sites


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Petesp said:


> no this is direct from spanish embassy and previously through courts in nigeria
> 
> i think you maybe right
> xabiachica
> ...


there is no entrance fee

for her as a non-EU citizen, not married to an EU citizen, she would have to have a resident visa before she came here to live - & there still isn't an 'entrance fee'

there are various resident visas which are not work visas sponsored by a company - they require a *lot *more than 6k euros, except student visas, & they require that you are registered on a recognised course of education

check which visa she has been issued


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

So where are you finding this information.I could not get anywherebehen.I'm started b looking. ?/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Petesp said:


> So where are you finding this information.I could not get anywherebehen.I'm started b looking. ?/


most of the info is on this forum, because it has been discussed many times in the past (apart from this so-called 'entrance fee' which none of us have heard of ) 

we check govt websites to be sure of our info, as far as possible, & you'll find links to them here as well

have a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html . There's a section there about visas for non-EU citizens

so what does it actually say on the visa? 

if you let us know, we might be able to point you to a link


----------



## Petesp (Sep 9, 2015)

I need to find out before I can tell you OK


----------

